# Fische ja oder nein?



## Penthesilea (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich überlege ob ich in meinen kleinen Teich von ca. 700 Litern (mit kleinem Druckfilter und Mini-Vorbecken und Überlauf) es wagen kann ein paar kleine Fische einzusetzten.
Ich möchte nicht zwingend Fische haben, aber dafür auch keine Mückenzucht im Teich anlegen.

Der Teich ist nur 50cm  tief, ich könnte aber die Fische zur Not im Winter in ein Aquarium packen.

Könnte ich eine kleine Zahl z.B Bitterlinge oder __ Moderlieschen (ich habe gehört 6 müssten es schon sein) einsetzen? 

Bei Moderlieschen habe ich gehört, die würden sich stark vermehren. Das fände ich nicht so gut, da ich nur eine minimale Anzahl Fische haben möchte.

Welche Fische wären am besten geeignet? Geht es überhaupt? Die Fische sollten, wenn es geht nicht verhindern, dass sich __ Frösche oder __ Molche ansiedeln.

Danke für Eure Hilfe.

Gruß
Linda


----------



## deichhase (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

Hey,
Fische sind toll. Aber man kann nicht alles haben. Die Fische haben meist den Nachteil, dass sie den Laich fressen. In meiner kleinen Teichschale, 70 cm tief wurde eine __ Blicke eingeschleppt, die lebt da schon 3 Jahre. Leider ist das nicht so gut für die überwinternden __ Frösche, da der Fisch früher aktiv wird. Im letzten Winter ist dann die Luft knapp geworden, trotz Eisfreihalter. In diesem Jahr bauen wir einen größeren Teich, da ist dann für alle der richtige Platz vorhanden.
Für einen ganzen Schwarm Fische halte ich die Platzbedingungen nicht für ausreichend, sie sollen ja auch noch Bewegung haben und sich wohl fühlen.
Hoffentlich kennt jemand die Lösung für Dich.

Viel Erfolg  Levke


----------



## alexander1 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

hallo lina
na kla kannst du bitterlinge goldfische __ stichlinge usw reinsetzten.Ein filter ist natürlich notwendig und die fische müssen untergebracht werden da sie sonst eingehen.
gruß alex


----------



## alexander1 (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

ha deichhase war schneller.Ich meine natürlich linda und nicht lina gruß alex


----------



## chromis (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

Hi,

in einem funktionierenden kleinen Teich ohne Gammelwasser wirst Du auch keine Stechmückeninvasion erleben, zudem siedeln sich von selbst zahlreiche Freßfeinde(Libellenlarven, Wasserkäfer) an.

Goldfische werden recht groß, __ Stichlinge vermehren sich ohne Ende und gehen   
auch nicht an Flockenfutter. Das erschwert die Überwinterung im Aquarium.

Wie wär's mit einem Schwarm von ca. 10 Kardinalfischen:
http://www.aquanet.de/zierfischlexikon/zierfische-eintrag.20040508112538118.asp

Diese Art verträgt sehr niedrige Temperaturen, ist in klimatisch begünstigten Gegenden sogar winterhart und kann in deinem Fall ohne Heizung in einem 60er Becken überwintert werden.  

Gruß
Rainer


----------



## Dodi (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

Hallo Linda!

Wenn ich ehrlich bin, würde ich in Deinem Fall gänzlich auf Fische verzichten! Mir wäre das aufgrund der geringen Teichtiefe zu riskant. Willst Du im Spätherbst denn die Fische immer abfischen, um sie ins Aquarium umzusiedeln? Was für ein Stress für alle Beteiligten...

Es finden sich auch ohne Fische genügend Lebewesen im Teich an, spannend ist es auch ohne Fische (hatte selbst mal ein Biotop, ganz ohne Fischbesatz).

@ Alex:

kannst Du mir das


> Ein filter ist natürlich notwendig *und die fische müssen untergebracht werden da sie sonst eingehen*.


bitte mal erklären?


----------



## Penthesilea (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

Danke für Eure Antworten!

Ich muss auch nicht zwingend Fische in diesem kleinen Teich haben. Goldfische erst recht nicht. Das war mehr aus der Angst Mücken zu züchten.
__ Frösche finde ich auch toll, habe auch schon mal ein Artaquarium mit Zwergkrallenfröschen gehabt.
Ich denke und hoffe, dass die Frösche von alleine kommen?

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre soweit ich das aus Büchern habe:
Ich habe momentan ein Paar __ Macropoden im Aquarium, die dann von Mai bis September in den Teich könnten? Allerdings ob ich die dann im Herbst wieder einfangen kann ist die Frage (also ob die dann noch da sind) Platz wäre in meinen Aquarien auch für 10 Kardinalfische als Wintergäste...

Werde erst mal auf Frösche hoffen. 


Gruß
Linda


----------



## chromis (17. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

Hi Linda,

wenn Du schon Makropoden hast, dann raus mit denen Mitte/Ende Mai. Du wirst Dich wundern, wie gut denen der Sommerurlaub im Teich tut. Das Rausfangen im Herbst ist meistens recht einfach, die Fische sind bei sinkenden Temperaturen dann doch schon ziemlich langsam.

Gruß

Rainer

Linktipp:
http://www.aquaristikimdetail.de/wbb-3/index.php?page=Thread&threadID=17807


----------



## Wuzzel (22. März 2008)

*AW: Fische ja oder nein?*

Mir wäre ehrlich gesagt bei der Teichgröße das halten von Fischen zu aufwendig (mit ein Grund warum ich deutlich vergrößere). 
Bei den ständigen Wetterschwankungen ist es immer megaschwer den richtigen Termin abzupassen die Tiere dann ins Winterlager umzuquartieren. Das fangen bedeutet für Dich und die Tiere unnötig Stress. 
Ich find einen nett dekorierten und bepflanzten Teich auch ohne Fische nett. 

Schöne Ostern 
wünscht Wolf 
- Bielefeld


----------

